# Question about LED Matrix Headlights



## auditde (Apr 25, 2014)

I know that just about everywhere but the US will get the LED Matrix Headlights as an option, but could they be retrofitted to a US spec TT? Maybe this question is too early to be asking since the car isn't even released yet but that is one feature that I would be really interested in, and is a good reason why I'm considering this car.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

LED headlights are already out in the US. Do you mean the laser pumped headlights? Those won't pass current US regulations...


----------



## auditde (Apr 25, 2014)

No I mean the Matrix beam headlights... I know LED headlights are allowed in the US but audi's matrix headlight technology, illustrated by the youtube video I linked, are the headlights that turn LEDs off and on according to oncoming traffic, pedestrians and lighting conditions automatically.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think it's the issue of High beams. In the USA it is mandatory that the headlights have lows and highs as complete separate lights. The Audi LED Matrix Headlights utilize the same light for both the high and low making them not qualify to meet USA standards. Stupid rule to be honest.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

auditde said:


> No I mean the Matrix beam headlights... I know LED headlights are allowed in the US but audi's matrix headlight technology, illustrated by the youtube video I linked, are the headlights that turn LEDs off and on according to oncoming traffic, pedestrians and lighting conditions automatically.


My apologies. I have seen a demo on that tech, and it does look VERY effective! It will take rewriting of the DOT rules on headlights for that to be allowed. Hopefully it won't take too many years to get the rules up to 2014 technology!!!

I am sure they could be retrofitted, but wonder what all would be needed. Certainly there are embedded sensors that are part of the system and are not built in to US spec cars, so you are going to have to find out what all the needed parts are, and if the lighting ECU is also different (meaning you would need to swap or flash). Won't be a minor amount of work or $ to get it done... Post up if you try it, though - it will be easier and cheaper for the next person taking it on!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I doubt we will see this as an option for the MK3 TT, however, I would most likely be sure that Audi would be the first ones in the market to make this option available to the general public. Common sense would say that these lights provide additional safety measures for both the driver, oncoming traffic and pedestrians. If this is true, there would be several months / years of testings before this would be an option. The good news is that LED headlights are already available on the A8 and the new A3 (IIRC). That should mean that the Matrix technology should be right around the corner.


----------



## auditde (Apr 25, 2014)

It has already been released that this is going to be an option on the MK3 TT... I'll see if I can find where I saw this mentioned. This technology has been under development for a few years now, I'd estimate by now the only thing that could inhibit this technology being incorporated into a car is price and government regulation.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

So far i know there will be 3 types off headlights available for the new TT.

# Basic Xenon.
# LED.
# LED Matrix.


----------



## auditde (Apr 25, 2014)

As R5T stated, Matrix LEDs will be an option.

http://www.livemint.com/Leisure/bqNlexsoAKcxN7x1jrngSI/Audi-TT-Continuing-the-story.html

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/The-all-new-Audi-TT-is-here-2014-03-03


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

auditde said:


> As R5T stated, Matrix LEDs will be an option.
> 
> http://www.livemint.com/Leisure/bqNlexsoAKcxN7x1jrngSI/Audi-TT-Continuing-the-story.html
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/The-all-new-Audi-TT-is-here-2014-03-03


For the European models, yes!

It will be quite iffy here in the USA whether it will be an option based on the strict standards here. It is possible, and I hope it will be, but doubt it.


----------

